

Very Distant Galaxy Cluster Confirmed - miamiaali
http://www.cosmosup.com/hubble-confirmed-a-galaxy-cluster-located-at-a-distance-of-9-9-billion-light-years

======
gus_massa
Blogspam. The original source is [http://www.astronomy.com/news/2014/05/very-
distant-galaxy-cl...](http://www.astronomy.com/news/2014/05/very-distant-
galaxy-cluster-confirmed). The source appears at the bottom of the article as
text (not a link) in a shortened form:
[http://goo.gl/oZskQH](http://goo.gl/oZskQH)

